# dead coral beauty.. what went wrong?



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all
I bought a coral beauty last week. It was eating well,moving around well and then i left for a day and it was dying when i came back. I had a roommate feed it the same stuff as i had before. I checked my nitrates (0), nitrites(0), ammonia (0), carbonates (12), calcium (425), salinity (1.024), and Ph (8.1). I dont see anything wrong and my yellow watchman is doing fine. Did I just get a bad fish?


----------

